

P2P becoming smaller fraction of Internet traffic - MikeCapone
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2009/10/p2p-dying/

======
kierank
That graph is somewhat misleading. P2P clients use randomised port numbers
now.

 _By contrast, P2P downloads arrive in random chunks, making it hard to know
when a download will finish — which is when it’s actually possible to start
watching anything downloaded._

When software appears like that chinese football streaming software with
"click and watch p2p", then there will be some serious headaches in the
movie/tv industry. Hopefully, hulu and the likes will have taken up that space
by then.

------
jws
Pretty graphics says ~0.5% for P2P. Tiny paragraph in the middle says 18%. The
author deceives.

The graphic may accurately show that three of the ports popular with P2P
programs are getting less use. These are a meaninglessly tiny portion of the
total P2P level.

The result is a graph showing a factor of 5 drop for what is probably a factor
of 2 drop in P2P's share of internet traffic.

~~~
ismarc
Forget to read the rest of the paragraph?

"In fact, according to its sensors, peer-to-peer traffic still accounts for
about 18 percent of all traffic. (That’s by looking at packets — by protocol,
P2P fell to less than one percent of traffic, but file sharing applications
mask themselves in order to evade technical blocks.)"

The graph is useless, but what is presented is that the traffic dropped from
40% (per-packet detection) of internet traffic to 18% (per-packet detection)
of internet traffic. This actually highlights the fact that advancing
techniques of masking traffic are either working exceedingly well or are not
of importance with regards to the use of P2P software.

